# Help



## 13654 (Aug 29, 2005)

I am 21 days late on my period does that mean I am pregnate? I haven't been stressed and I never skip periods. Someone please help me. Because if I were pregnate wouldn't I have symptoms?


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

If you have had unprotected sex then you could definitely be pregnant. You wouldn't necessarily have any symptoms. I didn't get any symptoms until I was around 6 or 8 weeks pregnant. Everyone is different though. No question in my mind that you need to go get a pregnancy test. I hope the result is what you are hoping for. Good luck!!


----------



## 13654 (Aug 29, 2005)

I have taken 2 home pregnacy test but they both came back negative. Could I still be pregnate?


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

What brand was it? I've heard of tests coming out wrong, but never 2 of them. I don't know that I wouldn't buy an EPT test and take that one as your final answer. It is 99% accurate and that's what I used when I was pregnant. There could be other reasons why you would have missed your period. Stress, hormone changes, etc. Have you taken a new medicine or anything like that?


----------



## 13654 (Aug 29, 2005)

I can't recall what brand it was, but my cousin took 9 test and they all came back negative and she was pregnate. I haven't been stressed and haven't took any medication. I am suppose to be goin to the doctors this week, but I was just wondering why if I am pregnate that I don't have any symptoms. And I am tryin not to stress out now just in case it does come on this month. But then I would wonder what happened to it last month you know.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Umm you could be. My first test for my eldest came back negative. 3 times. And I was on the pill. However it's possible you are just late. As far as symptoms go you won't get morning sickness and stuff just as you are late. That comes later. Are you usually regular? I'm all over the place so I have a stress almost every month! The only way to know for sure if it hasn't come by the time you see your doctor is to ask for a blood test. Hope this helps and try not to panic too much!


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

my bf sister is preg no symptoms but missing periods.... lol if you have had sex unprotected since or even protected you may be pregnant... go to the doctors and get tested properly. if you still wnt a home one get a good weel known name and they used to say best out of three


----------



## 13654 (Aug 29, 2005)

Screamer, Yes I am usually regular.Every since I have been having my period I have never missed one.That is why when I skipped one I was worried.


----------



## 13654 (Aug 29, 2005)

Kateandtink, what do you mean if I had unprotected or protected sex since?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Basically if you've had sex then yes you could be pregnant. The only way for sure to not get pregnant is to not have sex! I'd say after 21 days though you should get yourself to the doctors and make sure that you are not. Good luck. I hope you get the result you want.


----------

